
Show HN: My privacy focussed SoundCloud alternative - gigamick
I built SongBox to solve some problems I had when I used to be in a band. I thought the people who would use the platform would be unsigned bands &#x2F; musicians. I was wrong.<p>check it out:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;songbox.rocks
======
notadog
Your website doesn't actually appear to be privacy-focused. Your homepage
mentions passwords, view limits, and expiry dates for privacy control of
songs. But that concerns the privacy of songs, not your users.

For example, your website does not have a privacy policy or terms of service.
These are both red flags, and how can you call something privacy focused if it
doesn't even have a privacy policy? Not to mention the fact that this is
likely illegal (violating several laws depending on your location).

Additionally, your website contains trackers from Google's advertising
platform - not something that is "privacy focused".

